# Segmented Bullets For Self-Defense



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Surfing Youtube & watched videos of segmented .22 LR pieces penetrating hams & chickens & exiting out the back, from a handgun. Did not expect that. So I searched "segmented centerfire" & learned that Federal makes segmented self-defense ammo in 9mm, 40 & 45 acp. Gel test on the 9mm was impressive. Other 2 don't know, no videos. If I ever find this stuff someday, some year I'll get it but like most self-defense handgun ammo is it currently unavailable. Skip to 2:25 on the video:


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Clear Ballistics FBI gel? No such animal.
10% Ballistics Ordinance Gel is made to spec, cured to spec, shot at temp spec, and at distance to spec. That stuff is none of these, but does show expansion.
OK, for expansion. Notice there was never a tape and where he pointed to "3" inches gives less than 6 inches of penetration for the fragmentation, and over penetration for the base for a 16 inch block. He says 2 inches into the second, but it looks to be more. It's close, but Total failure.
He did get the same results of others that I've seen trying to justify these designer ammo rounds, but then again all of them failed in one way or another.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Consider speaking with your local law enforcement and find out what they carry for duty ammo.
Consider carrying that in appropriate caliber. 
If you carry/use rounds that are designed to fragment and run up against a DA running for office, he may claim to the jury that the rounds are extra deadly. (Consider RIP rounds from G2Research: https://g2rammo.com/ home video here: 



 )

Your results may vary


----------

